# Please keep your fingers crossed - colic surgery



## Splishsplash (24 September 2012)

Please, please, please keep your fingers crossed for my horse, George.  My YO found him with very bad colic this morning and he is currently at the vets on the operating table.  They're having to remove 23ft of dead small intestine and it's touch and go, the vet gave him odds of 50:50 so we had to give it a shot.

I don't know what I'll do if I lose him.  The vet said it's likely to be another couple of hours till he has more news so I've been sent home to wait....it's been a very tearful morning.  Please keep your fingers crossed, it's not his time to go yet.


----------



## RockinRudolph (24 September 2012)

Fingers crossed - keep us informed. Must be an awful time for you - sending lots of positive vibes and hugs


----------



## YasandCrystal (24 September 2012)

sending you the biggest good vibes for a successful outcome <<<<<<<Hugs>>>>>>>> x


----------



## Snowy Celandine (24 September 2012)

Thinking of you and rooting for poor George to pull through   Big hug x


----------



## StormyMoments (24 September 2012)

Lots of get well soon vibes! let us know how everything goes! huggsss x


----------



## MrsMozart (24 September 2012)

Everything tightly crossed!

Hang on in there hunny.


----------



## HaffiesRock (24 September 2012)

All the luck in the world being sent your way. xxxx


----------



## spookypony (24 September 2012)

As many (((vibes))) as possible for George!


----------



## Splishsplash (24 September 2012)

Thank you to you all.  I have no news yet and am sitting very anxiously by the phone.

If he makes it through the surgery itself, the vet said the next step is for him to stand up by himself.  Please, please keep those fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## Maesfen (24 September 2012)

Everything crossed for you both.xx


----------



## Charem (24 September 2012)

Everything crossed here too. x


----------



## orionstar (24 September 2012)

Got everything crossed for George, and big hugs to you!


----------



## Splishsplash (24 September 2012)

Thank you. He's out of surgery but still fast asleep so now we have to wait and see if he comes round from the anaesthetic and can get up. It's been about half an hour since we called and they said he was out of surgery so i'm getting worried that he hasn't come round yet


----------



## Amymay (24 September 2012)

Splishsplash said:



			It's been about half an hour since we called and they said he was out of surgery so i'm getting worried that he hasn't come round yet 

Click to expand...

Let them do their job - their time will be taken up with managing him coming round and getting up at the moment.

They'll ring you as soon as he's safe and sound in his stable.


----------



## CrazyMare (24 September 2012)

Fingers crossed for you.

If its any consolation, my OH's old boy had colic surgery, then spent a good 45 mins laid down in the 'padded cell', looking at the vets & nurses. He then got up in his own time, without so much as a wobble. He was clearly waiting until he felt OK to stand up. He then had a hiccup free recovery.


----------



## Splishsplash (24 September 2012)

He's awake and on his feet . He took a very long time coming round and getting up; it was more than 2 hours from being told that he was out of surgery to finally getting the call to say he was up. He's still woozy but the vet has said i can pop up to see him for a few minutes as i haven't seen him in over a week (i flew back from holiday in the early hours last night...what a welcome home present), so that's where i'm heading now. The next 24 - 48 hours are critical as his gut needs to start working again but he is over the first few hurdles. Thank you all for the kind wishes .


----------



## spookypony (24 September 2012)

And lots more (((vibes))) for the next steps!


----------



## JennBags (24 September 2012)

Great news that he's up   fingers crossed for the next 48 hours for you


----------



## sophiebailey (24 September 2012)

Got my fingers firmly crossed for you and your boy xxxx


----------



## Shilasdair (24 September 2012)

Just thought I might mention that two of mine have had colic surgery - one in 2006, and one in 2010.  
They both had a hiccup after surgery - the first one had a high temperature for a day but soon rallied.  The second one would not eat for about 4 or 5 days; her gut wouldn't move, but then picked up.
Both recovered well after that, and are fine now (well they were broncing around the field tonight  ).
Good luck - where there's life, there's hope. 
S 

ETA useful website    http://www.liv.ac.uk/equinecolic/index.htm


----------



## JenBlues (24 September 2012)

Fingers crossed for you. Mine had colic surgery this time last year. 6in of intestine removed due to a strangulating lipoma. 

He's doing really well but did spend 3 and a half weeks at the vets having had an allergic reaction to the stitches. He then had the full 6 months box rest with just walking and grazing in hand because the muscles didn't join back together properly!! He does these things properly. 

Hope you get through this


----------



## MochaDun (24 September 2012)

Fingers crossed for his continued recovery


----------



## Splishsplash (24 September 2012)

Thanks for all the support and advice. It's been an exhausting day so I'm going to head to bed (with my phone, in case the vet needs me in the night) but will read through that website first thing in the morning if he comes through the night ok. It's really nice to hear your stories of horses that have had colic surgery and are now back causing mischief. He looked awful when I saw him this evening, he's battered and bruised all over (particularly on his face) from colicking, was pawing constantly and still very dopey. On the plus side, he was alert enough to be watching what was going on, had several big drinks and tried a couple of mouthfuls of the mash they'd made up...before spitting it straight back out. It's now a waiting game and i'm praying like anything that he comes through this ok...i'm still struggling to get my head round the idea that it's even possible to remove 23 feet of intestine and for him to have a good outcome. I have total faith in my vet team though. Ps apologies for lack of paragraphs etc, i'm on my phone.


----------



## Willeeckers (24 September 2012)

Everything crossed he continues to pull through


----------



## Tiffany (25 September 2012)

So pleased he came through the surgery OK. Fingers crossed he continues to improve.


----------



## Splishsplash (25 September 2012)

Thanks all.  He was a lot brighter this morning but his small intestine isn't working yet.  This is causing stomach fluid to build up (as it's not getting pulled through to his intestines) which is very painful for him.  He has a nose tube in and the vets are sucking fluid out every few hours to relieve the pressure.  He's bright enough to be trying to rub the tube out, but we just really need his small intestine to start up again and for him to develop no other complications.  Fingers crossed please.

Shilasdair - thanks for sending the link to the website.  I have read through it this morning and it was really helpful.  Sadly he had epiploic foramen entrapment so his prognosis isn't as good as for other types of colic, particularly as he had a very long operation and a very large amount of intestine removed.  We had to give him a chance though, so now we're waiting and hoping


----------



## Flummoxed (25 September 2012)

Fingers crossed for George.


----------



## Shilasdair (25 September 2012)

Splishsplash said:



			Shilasdair - thanks for sending the link to the website.  I have read through it this morning and it was really helpful.  Sadly he had epiploic foramen entrapment so his prognosis isn't as good as for other types of colic, particularly as he had a very long operation and a very large amount of intestine removed.  We had to give him a chance though, so now we're waiting and hoping 

Click to expand...

Mine had surgery for IFEE (mentioned on that website, but not much info).  Foolishly, I looked up scientific papers on it, including survival rates.  Very few horses survived to 12 months, fewer still to 18 months.   

My girl is still here though - actually 2 1/2 yrs since surgery (I think I got the original year I stated wrong).      She also couldn't eat for something like 4 days post surgery - needed nasal tubing, drips etc.  She's not stopped eating since, though!  
Keep us posted. 
S


----------



## Splishsplash (25 September 2012)

No improvement to report tonight . His gut still isn't working, he's still got an impaction and he's still got the nasal tube in though the amount of liquid they've been siphoning out of his stomach has gone down a little. Vet said they're really worried about him and that he's the most critically ill horse they have in at the moment. It's really hard to process as he's so bright in himself. Despite the drip and nose tube he's watching what's going on, rubbing his head on any available object/person as he doesn't like the nose tube, is calm and was even eyeing up another horse's dinner. The vet said we've just got to keep hoping and everything crossed. It's really encouraging though to hear Shils went through the nasal tube with her horse and there was a happy ending


----------



## EmmaC78 (25 September 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope he improves soon xx


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 September 2012)

Good luck and good vibes. So hope he pulls through ok, what a worry poor you xx


----------



## spookypony (25 September 2012)

Another batch of (((vibes))) for him!


----------



## JennBags (25 September 2012)

And from me too, really hope he pulls through for you x


----------



## Bikerchickone (25 September 2012)

Sending you lots of hugs and tons of positive vibes. My boy was admitted with colic recently, but luckily nothing so serious, and I must admit it was the most terrifying experience I've ever gone through with him. 

Really hope your boy picks up soon. It's amazing what can be done these days. Sending you and your boy lots of love and well wishes. Xx


----------



## MochaDun (25 September 2012)

Come on George, you can do it, we're all rooting for you.


----------



## sophiebailey (25 September 2012)

Saying a prayer for George tonight. Xx


----------



## Rafferoo (25 September 2012)

Sending lots of healing vibes - I hope that gut gets going again tonight. Mine had successful surgery 3 years ago and i know how traumatic it is so keeping everything crossed for you and your boy.


----------



## Natch (26 September 2012)

Hope there is good news today.


----------



## Mrs B (26 September 2012)

How is he this morning? <hugs & vibes>


----------



## sophiebailey (26 September 2012)

How is the gorgeous George? Hoping its happy news xx


----------



## kirstys 1 (26 September 2012)

How is he this morning? xx


----------



## Splishsplash (26 September 2012)

Sorry for being slow with the update, i've been sat with him at the vets all day. He's no better unfortunately and the vets have started talking about whether an option would be a second surgery  . I'm really not sure what to do. He was still quite bright today and i took him for a couple of walks whilst they were sorting his drip out. His reflux is much the same, it's been a rollercoaster with the amount they've been siphoning out of his stomach reducing only to go up massively the next time they do it. His heart rate is still too high and went over 70 for the first time since Monday but then came back down to the early 60s. They scanned him this afternoon and the top of his small intestine is trying to work but the bottom (which is the section where he had the op) isn't working at all still, despite them trying a second drug which they had hoped would get things going. He's desperate to drink something and spent ages licking the bottom of an empty bowl whilst they were preparing to reflux him and tried to drink every puddle we walked past on our little walks. He also spent a good 10 mins staring at some haynets and talked to somebody else's dinner bowl. He's clearly desperate to eat and drink and is chirpy enough that it's really hard to reconcile with the vets telling me how seriously ill he is. Please just keep everything crossed that we finally start to see some improvement in the next 24 hours


----------



## spookypony (26 September 2012)

More (((vibes))) for George, that he gets better!


----------



## Keenjean (26 September 2012)

Best of luck to him and you!


----------



## sophiebailey (26 September 2012)

Crossing everything xxx


----------



## Bikerchickone (26 September 2012)

Everything crossed for you and George. Xxx


----------



## MrsMozart (27 September 2012)

Keeping everything very tightly crossed for the lad hunny.


----------



## Amymay (27 September 2012)

Following this post - and sending you millions of +++++ vibes. xxx


----------



## Snowy Celandine (27 September 2012)

Still keeping George in my thoughts x


----------



## Flummoxed (27 September 2012)

Poor George. I do hope that he starts to improve very soon.


----------



## Rueysmum (27 September 2012)

Keeping fingers crossed for poor George.  x


----------



## Mrs B (27 September 2012)

Here's hoping that everything starts working properly again today...x


----------



## Charem (27 September 2012)

Poor lad, i've been thinking of you two all day.

Everything crossed.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (27 September 2012)

Lots of vibes for George. Come on lad x


----------



## haras (28 September 2012)

Any updates on George? Fingers crossed for him.

I have a mare who had colic surgery when she was in foal.  That was two years ago and I now have her and a healthy yearling, she was re-sected too, as she'd swallowed a small length of wire that had damaged her gut.  

There is hope, although it makes you forever paranoid about colic.


----------



## Gusbear (28 September 2012)

Hoping your georgous George is OK and gets well very soon.  Thinking of you both and sending lots of positive vibes, hugs, cuddles and kisses your way.
Fingers crossed all goes well for you and your boy.
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady La La (28 September 2012)

How is he doing? Have been following this, and keeping everything I have crossed for you. Serious vibes coming your way, all the way from Essex xxx


----------



## Amymay (28 September 2012)

Any news???


----------



## Lady La La (28 September 2012)

amymay said:



			Any news???
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same...


----------



## TheresaW (28 September 2012)

Everything crossed for George. Xx


----------



## EquestrianFairy (28 September 2012)

Having had two deaths in 48 hours I'm crossing everything for you x


----------



## fizzer (28 September 2012)

Hope you have good news. I am waiting to hear from my friend as her horse is in surgery now.


----------



## BlackVelvet (28 September 2012)

Fingers crossed for good news xx


----------



## longtalltilly (28 September 2012)

Any news? Iv got fingers crossed for George.  Xxxx


----------



## Splishsplash (28 September 2012)

Sorry again for being slow with the update and thanks for all your wishes. We hadn't had any progress at all, in fact he'd got worse...the volume he was refluxing had gone up, his guts weren't working at all and he was getting weak as he hasn't been allowed to eat/drink since Sunday (obviously he's on a drip so he's being hydrated that way, but the food side is harder to deal with). We opted for the second surgery today as we'd run out of options. They didn't find any physical reason why his guts weren't working (if they had, they'd have had no choice but to let him go under the anaesthetic), so they squeezed out the contents of his small intestine and went ahead and woke him up. He's come through the op OK but he's still refluxing and we're at the last chance saloon stage now. The vets have said that he has 48 hours for things to start working again and at that point he will be beyond hope. We've agreed that if we reach Sunday afternoon with no improvement, we're going to take off all the drips and his nose tube, finally let him drink, feed him all his favourite treats, give him his dinner and then let him go. The vets have given him a 25% chance at this stage so we're praying for a miracle


----------



## JennBags (28 September 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry it's not better news for you & George 

There's still a chance that he'll pull through so, so massive HHO vibes coming his way ((()))


----------



## meesha (28 September 2012)

saying a little prayer for him xxx


----------



## Lady La La (28 September 2012)

Gosh that's not the news we were all hoping to hear 
I've got everything crossed things pick up for him OP xx


----------



## Keenjean (28 September 2012)

Go George go! Get them guts working! 

Huge get well wishes to him and massive positive thoughts hun.


----------



## MrsMozart (28 September 2012)

Oh hunny. Have been keeping George and you in our thoughts. Will keep wishing and hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## sophiebailey (28 September 2012)

I'm crossing my fingers that George is in that 25% and makes a full recovery  praying for you both this weekend, I hope you're holding up ok xxxx


----------



## Vicstress (28 September 2012)

Thinking of you and George Xx


----------



## Charem (28 September 2012)

Sorry to hear he hasn't made an improvement, all the goo luck vibes I can muster coming your way. x


----------



## Amymay (28 September 2012)

I'm desperately hoping for a good outcome xxx.


----------



## Mrs B (28 September 2012)

Everything crossed that he pulls through...xx


----------



## spookypony (28 September 2012)

I really really really hope that he pulls through. (((Vibes))).


----------



## brighteyes (28 September 2012)

Me too - very scary times xxx


----------



## kirstys 1 (28 September 2012)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Willeeckers (28 September 2012)

Been thinking of you the last few days, everything crossed he bucks the trend and pulls through (((hugs))))


----------



## Rueysmum (29 September 2012)

I'm really sorry it's not better news.  Poor you and George.   Still keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Fallenrose (29 September 2012)

Hugs and vibes for you both. I have everything crossed. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## longtalltilly (29 September 2012)

Have you heard any news today? Thinking of you all xx


----------



## TeamChaser (29 September 2012)

I'm so sorry you and your lovely horse are going through this, it must be dreadful 


You're doing everything you can for your boy and I sincerely hope he can dig deep and come through this


Sending lots of vibes and keeping everything crossed for George. Really hope he pulls through, he sounds like a fighter to me!  xx


----------



## murphysmummy (29 September 2012)

Only just seen this thread but wanted to add my positive vibes too. I hope that George pulls through Xx


----------



## EmmaC78 (29 September 2012)

Still thinking of you and George and keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Splishsplash (29 September 2012)

Sadly nothing good to report today. He is still refluxing so it looks like the second operation didn't work and he's noticeably weaker. He has borne this week with such tolerance and bravery, i couldn't be prouder of him. He is my horse of a lifetime and has been pretty much the only good thing in my life for what has otherwise been the most horrible nine years of my life (he has seen me through losing my dad, slowly and agonisingly, from cancer and then having cancer myself). I am heartbroken to be losing him and do not know what i'll do without him, but know that we are out of options now and have discussed with the vet how we make his last day tomorrow as nice as possible for him. We've tried everything we possibly could and i don't want him to suffer. I am so completely and utterly devastated.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (29 September 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this   I hope you can make George's last day as nice as possible x


----------



## Vicstress (29 September 2012)

I'm so so sorry to hear this.  Big hugs and just try and give him the best day possible.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs B (29 September 2012)

I am so very sorry to read this, Splishsplash....

All strength to you and George tomorrow.

x


----------



## EmmaC78 (29 September 2012)

Sorry to hear this xx


----------



## Keenjean (29 September 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this. It must be utterly awful for you. At least you can make his last day as pleasant as you can for him and he will know your love, kindness and unfaultering devotion to him was there right until the end. 

Massive hugs


----------



## Flummoxed (29 September 2012)

Can I just add my own heartfelt good wishes to you. George has battled hard and it is so sad that the operations haven't been successful.  Hugs for tomorrow.


----------



## BlackVelvet (29 September 2012)

Im so sorry to read this  
I also lost my horse two weeks ago through colic, and also had to make the hardest decition of my life. 
Hope everything tomorrow goes as best it can, best wishes xx


----------



## meesha (29 September 2012)

Thinking of you, you have done everything you could for him xxx


----------



## Eaglestone (29 September 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this ((( hugs ))) x


----------



## kirstys 1 (29 September 2012)

So sorry - will be thinking of you! xxx


----------



## spookypony (29 September 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Hoping against hope for an overnight miracle. (((Vibes))) of whatever kind are most useful right now.


----------



## Maesfen (29 September 2012)

Awful news, so very sorry for you at this time.


----------



## Munchkin (29 September 2012)

Heartbroken for you  x


----------



## PolarSkye (29 September 2012)

I am so very, very sorry to read about your beautiful boy's struggle . . . thinking of you both whatever happens . . . 

P


----------



## SuperNoodles (29 September 2012)

Devastated for you, a heartbreaking decision to have to make. My thoughts will be with You & George tomorrow Splishsplash xxx


----------



## Charem (29 September 2012)

so so sorry. My heart is breaking for you, I can't imagine how you feel. Hope tommorow goes as well as it can. X


----------



## SO1 (29 September 2012)

I am so sorry for you and your brave horse, hoping for a miracle for him overnight.


----------



## mulledwhine (29 September 2012)

Everything X 

(hugs))))


----------



## MrsMozart (29 September 2012)

Darling I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (29 September 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  I'll pray for him tonight. 
Will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## Bikerchickone (29 September 2012)

So sorry to read this. You did everything you could and have been just as brave as your lovely boy. I hope he has a good day tomorrow and will be thinking of you. Lots of hugs coming your way. Xxx


----------



## Natch (29 September 2012)

What a brave horse. He sounds like a superstar and very special to you.


----------



## figgy (29 September 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry, sending you a very big hug (0)xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brighteyes (29 September 2012)

How hearbreakingly sad. I hope you can make his last day as special as you had planned if things weren't going to work out. Huge hugs, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Nickijem (29 September 2012)

So so sorry. I have been following this thread hoping for a happy outcome but it is not meant to be. You have done everything you could and in time that will bring you some comfort.
I lost my first and dream horse with colic 5 years ago but i remember so clearly how devastated i was.
You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Rueysmum (30 September 2012)

Really sorry to hear about your lovely boy.  So sorry for you.


----------



## Suzie86 (30 September 2012)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## Willeeckers (30 September 2012)

I'm so sorry, will be thinking of you today


----------



## freckles22uk (30 September 2012)

Been following the thread and hoping for good news, so sorry its not, Thinking of you, you did everything you could, (((HUGS)))


----------



## Vickijay (30 September 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this. My thoughts go out to you xx


----------



## Milanesa (30 September 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I have been following your thread. I hope you are ok, having read what he has helped you through I can understand your pain. Give him a wonderful send off sounds like he deserves it. Hugs to you today xxxxx


----------



## Black_Horse_White (30 September 2012)

So sorry big hugs xx


----------



## mightymammoth (30 September 2012)

In tears reading this thread, don't know what else to say xx


----------



## Bluepegasus2802 (30 September 2012)

Words seem so inadequate, but I am so very sorry, hugs.


----------



## Splishsplash (30 September 2012)

The vet has just phoned through his morning update and it seems there may have been a small improvement over night. He is still refluxing but the amount they have got out of him has gone down a little. They are going to scan him later today and will then decide if we give him a little more time or if we follow our original plan for today. I've been told not to get my hopes up as the vet says horses like him tend to yoyo, but please, please everyone keep praying for a miracle. My boy is fighting so hard but is getting weak now.


----------



## sophiebailey (30 September 2012)

Sending you enormous vibes. I hope he manages to find the strength from somewhere to over come this. 

But if not, he's so lucky to have you giving him every chance to get better. I hope its the outcome you want, I'm so sad he hasn't picked up yet  

Sending you the hugest, last the longest, loving-est vibes and double for George xxxxx


----------



## Elsbells (30 September 2012)

Have like so many of us on here, been following your story and praying hard. 

I will be thinking of you and your boy today. I hope it goes as well as it can, which seems very inadequate to say but we are with you too. Be strong for your boy just like you have been.


----------



## kirstys 1 (30 September 2012)

Splishsplash said:



			The vet has just phoned through his morning update and it seems there may have been a small improvement over night. He is still refluxing but the amount they have got out of him has gone down a little. They are going to scan him later today and will then decide if we give him a little more time or if we follow our original plan for today. I've been told not to get my hopes up as the vet says horses like him tend to yoyo, but please, please everyone keep praying for a miracle. My boy is fighting so hard but is getting weak now.
		
Click to expand...

Keeping everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## SnowPhony (30 September 2012)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Splishsplash (30 September 2012)

The vet has just phoned through his morning update and it seems there may have been a small improvement over night. He is still refluxing but the amount they have got out of him has gone down a little. They are going to scan him later today and will then decide if we give him a little more time or if we follow our original plan for today. I've been told not to get my hopes up as the vet says horses like him tend to yoyo, but please, please everyone keep praying for a miracle. My boy is fighting so hard but is getting weak now.


----------



## AnShanDan (30 September 2012)

I've been following George's treatment and hoping that the news would get better.

I think we can all understand what a horrible situation you are in and sympathise massively.

It is so hard to watch a horse (or any animal) suffer and not be able to help. All you can do is take the vet's advice. I hope you have some friends with you.

Sending lots of vibes for George and you.


----------



## mattydog (30 September 2012)

This is a heartbreaking thread. Your boy sounds as if he is a fighter. Be strong for him whatever happens, you are doing him proud honey. We have all our fingers, paws and hooves crossed for him here.


----------



## goodtimes (30 September 2012)

Come on George! Got all my cross able crossed. X


----------



## Tiffany (30 September 2012)

I'm absolutely delighted George has made a slight improvement. I know he's not out of the woods yet but he's a fighter and he's getting the best of care.  I've got everything crossed for you both.

((((hugs)))) for you and George


----------



## MrsMozart (30 September 2012)

We will continue to keep all crossed! George and you are in our thoughts. Hugs hunny.


----------



## reddie (30 September 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed, thinking about you


----------



## brighteyes (30 September 2012)

*redoubles good wishes*


----------



## meesha (30 September 2012)

what a fighter, thinking of you both and hoping to read more good news later x


----------



## warmblooded (30 September 2012)

keeping everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## Fools Motto (30 September 2012)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed too. Many hugs. x


----------



## longtalltilly (30 September 2012)

Lots of hugs, praying for a miracle cx


----------



## Fiona_C (30 September 2012)

Have been following your post, sending positive vibes your way xx


----------



## GT_02 (30 September 2012)

I'm keeping everything crossed for you and George. What a hard time you must be going through :-(


----------



## Puddock (30 September 2012)

Have been following your thread over the last few days. I haven't posted before, but I really hope you and George get your miracle. You deserve it. Sending lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## Mrs B (30 September 2012)

Everything possible crossed for you and George...x


----------



## Snowy Celandine (30 September 2012)

Still thinking of you both and sending my very best wishes x


----------



## Splishsplash (30 September 2012)

The vets have suggested we give him another day. His scan this morning was bad, nothing moving at all, but there have been some other small signs of improvement. We've been told not to get our hopes up as things could go very badly wrong very quickly. I don't know whether I'm coming or going, but for now he is still with us and fighting like anything. Please keep praying for our miracle.


----------



## mulledwhine (30 September 2012)

Come on George , you can do it xxx

Keeping legs, toes, fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Splishsplash (30 September 2012)

Ps thank you for all the wishes and support


----------



## tiggs (30 September 2012)

Have been thinking of you all day. Keeping everything crossed. xx


----------



## emsley (30 September 2012)

My first 'proper' post on this forum -
I wish you and gorgeous George the biggest miracle in the world xxx


----------



## Carefreegirl (30 September 2012)

Been following this thread with various degrees of 'blubbiness'

Come on George xx

How do I explain to OH that I'm blubbing over a horse that I've never even met


----------



## kirstys 1 (30 September 2012)

Come on George - we're all thinking of you!


----------



## meesha (30 September 2012)

keep fighting george x


----------



## SO1 (30 September 2012)

come on george you can do it, hoping for lots of improvement over night.


----------



## brighteyes (30 September 2012)

Continuing to fervently hope he makes it. Come on George.


----------



## longtalltilly (30 September 2012)

Come on George. I'm another blubbering over a horse iv never met but whom has touched a nerve xxx


----------



## pigpony (30 September 2012)

Just wanted to show support. Another hoping for improvement over night, keep fighting George! Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Dizzydancer (30 September 2012)

Keep fighting George. Hoping to come to positive news in the morning x


----------



## warmblooded (30 September 2012)

Keep fighting George xxx


----------



## Charem (30 September 2012)

Come on George, keep fighting lad. You've got everyone routing for you!

Everything crossed for more positive news in the morning. X


----------



## PolarSkye (30 September 2012)

Thinking of you and George and hoping against hope for a positive outcome for you both x

P


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 September 2012)

I've only just seen this thread.  Keeping everything crossed that George shows some improvement overnight.


----------



## Marydoll (30 September 2012)

Just saw this, crossing everything, come on George, time to dig deep


----------



## angelish (30 September 2012)

poor george 
fingers tightly crossed x


----------



## Bearsmum (30 September 2012)

Don't quite know what to say other than wishing you all the very best. I really hope George pulls through, you must be absolutely exhausted.

All my healing vibes heading your way.

JDx


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 September 2012)

Hope he pulls through x


----------



## Bikerchickone (30 September 2012)

Come on George, lots of positive vibes coming your way. Xx


----------



## Keenjean (30 September 2012)

George is a super dooper fighter!! Go George go! Get your guts moving! Good luck hun xxx


----------



## spookypony (30 September 2012)

More (((vibes))).


----------



## murphysmummy (1 October 2012)

Come on George. Fight it! It is not your time. I hope its better news this morning. 
((Big hugs))
Xxx


----------



## Gracie21 (1 October 2012)

Only just seen this thread. I'm in tears. 
Come on George.
You must be exhausted. Lots of hugs coming your way. I hope and pray he shows some more improvement today xxx


----------



## Splishsplash (1 October 2012)

Thanks everyone.

He has improved quite a bit over the last 24 hours .  We've been told he has an absolute marathon ahead of him and there are so many hurdles which could cause total disaster at any point...starting to reflux again, not coping with re-introduction of food and drink, liver damage from not having eaten for so long, infection, laminitis, the list goes on....  For now, though, I am focussing on the fact that he has had the reflux tube of doom out since midnight and has coped so far (previously they had been getting up to 14 litres of stomach fluid out of him every 2 hours).  

He had a little drink last night, the first in a week, and did a poo on the vet (we can't read too much into the poo-ing as it's just old stuff from his large intestine when his problem was higher up the digestive tract in the small intestine).  The first major hurdles he needs to get over are not refluxing again and coping with the re-introduction of food and drink.  He is being taken out to hopefully have a very quick graze in hand this morning.  He hasn't eaten in over a week now and has lost a staggering amount of weight in that time so this is a major test.  Please everyone keep crossing your fingers that he wants to eat and that his stomach and guts can cope with him starting to eat and drink.

Who knows what ups and downs we have ahead of us, but for now the emotional rollercoaster goes on.  What a horse I have!


----------



## Nicnac (1 October 2012)

Just caught up and things seem to have gone from hopeful to no hope back to hopeful which is fabulous news.  Where there's life there's hope and George is a fighter.

Hang in there and everything crossed that he comes good x


----------



## emsley (1 October 2012)

Great news that the wonderful George is still with us. What  a fighter!
Fingers crossed that the improvement continues.
Hugs to you xxx


----------



## Amymay (1 October 2012)

Wow, what a fighter!!!

More +++ vibes for you both xx


----------



## Charem (1 October 2012)

So so pleased to read this, keep up the good work George and I'll keep the vibes coming!


----------



## Rueysmum (1 October 2012)

Brilliant news!  Keep going George xx


----------



## Flummoxed (1 October 2012)

Well this sounds a little more positive.  I so hope that George continues to improve.

He sounds such a brave boy.


----------



## Mildred (1 October 2012)

I only just read through your thread - poor you and poor horse, what a traumatic time. Hope he continues to pull through


----------



## meesha (1 October 2012)

go George !!!!!!!! I have been checking back frequently just hoping there was good news !

What a fighter.  Keep up the good work George !


----------



## Maesfen (1 October 2012)

You've both been such great fighters, I do hope he continues to improve and is out of the woods soon.


----------



## MrsMozart (1 October 2012)

Tears stinging reading your update, but these ones are hopeful tears. 

Will continue to keep all crossed!

Hugs hunny.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (1 October 2012)

Good boy George!  Keep it up


----------



## Alec Swan (1 October 2012)

Splishsplash said:



			Thanks everyone.

.......  What a horse I have!
		
Click to expand...

What a horse indeed,  and he has some owner,  too.  Well done you.


----------



## sophiebailey (1 October 2012)

Praying harder than ever, god bless you + George may this be the start of his road to recovery! You can do it Georgie Boy!xxxxx


----------



## Munchkin (1 October 2012)

Just caught up again... Come on George, you've come this far! 

Splishsplash, you must be worn out, take care of yourself, too xx


----------



## Diddleydoo (1 October 2012)

Come on George you can do this.

Thinking of you both


----------



## Mrs B (1 October 2012)

Yay George!! Still got everything crossed (even my eyes, which makes typing hell...)  x


----------



## Willeeckers (1 October 2012)

Wow what a rollercoaster ride!!

Everything crossed Dr Green does his thing


----------



## mattydog (1 October 2012)

We still have all our digits crossed here. If any horse deserves to make it George does. One hell of a horse.


----------



## brighteyes (1 October 2012)

Another bucketful of positive vibes on their way (it's ok, they are mild but very powerful) *COME ON GEORGE*  xxx


----------



## patchypony (1 October 2012)

Just seen your thread, and im in tears! Lots and lots of positive vibes coming your way. Fingers and toes crossed! Xx


----------



## warmblooded (1 October 2012)

come on George!!  Sending masses of vibes xx


----------



## JingleTingle (1 October 2012)

I have been checking this daily with baited breath and I have to confess a tear in my eye and have kept everything crossed for you and George.

What a fighter he is, if any horse deserves to make it surely your boy does? Shall keep sending good vibes and will do so for as long as it takes.


----------



## fizzer (1 October 2012)

Sending lots of vibes !!!!!!


My friends horse in similar situation, he is hanging on in there after surgery.


----------



## mulledwhine (1 October 2012)

Go George, you are doing so well  still got everything crossed.

Vibes as well for your friend fizz x


----------



## fizzer (1 October 2012)

Thankyou


----------



## Splishsplash (2 October 2012)

Thanks everyone.  He has done well today, but I am a bag of nerves.  We've started to reintroduce food and this is make or break time as if he colics again it's likely to be a sign that his 'new' guts can't cope with food...which obviously would mean we have to let him go 

He has had a few brief grazes in hand today, wolfed down one bran mash and then turned his nose up at another...which is not like him as he is the least fussy eater you could imagine (although he did pick out all the grass which we had put on top to make it a bit tastier).  He has been doing rather more stomach watching than I'd like and there has been no poo-action since this morning so I'm on tenterhooks.  His heart rate has been staying down though and he has otherwise been quite relaxed so the vets have said (and we're all desperately hoping) that it may just be that he has a bit of discomfort from stomach ulcers caused by the reflux and/or from food passing through the part of his intestines where they operated.  It should take up to 48 hours for food to pass from his mouth to the floor (  ) and I know that I'll be tying myself in knots unless and until I see something come out! 

The vets have also been talking about taking him off his IV drip and stopping his antibiotics.  Whilst this is hopefully a step in the right direction and obviously he needs to be able to live independently outside of an equine hospital...I am scared stiff as at the moment all of these things are propping him up and keeping him stable.  I'm worried that once these bits of medical support are removed things will go pearshaped.

So in summary, he did well today whilst I got anxious about pretty much everything!

Fizzer - I hope your friend's horse starts to improve very soon.  It is the most emotionally draining experience but it can end happily...the horse opposite George had colic surgery on the same day as his first op (last Monday) and she gets to go home tomorrow


----------



## Munchkin (2 October 2012)

Sounds positive but will continue to keep everything crossed for the next 48 hours.


----------



## Vicstress (2 October 2012)

Everything crossed for George....


----------



## Puddock (2 October 2012)

Come on George, keep all that lovely food moving through. 

Splishsplash, hope you're taking care of yourself, too.


----------



## Bikerchickone (2 October 2012)

Well done George and SplishSplash I've been following your thread every day now with everything crossed for a positive result. As someone else said, where there's life there's hope and both of you are incredibly strong. 

Keeping everything crossed again. Xx


----------



## Keenjean (2 October 2012)

That's great and it's sounding positive that they're talking about taking him off the drips etc. fingers crossed for George and you.


----------



## meesha (2 October 2012)

keep up the good work George - come on poo !!!!

Take care of yourself Splishsplash x


----------



## MrsMozart (2 October 2012)

The waiting is so nerve wracking. 

Sending hugs and more You can do it George! thoughts and wishes.


----------



## Charem (2 October 2012)

More posstive news. Come on George, give us some nice smelly poo to cheer about!

Hugs to yo SplishSplash, I can't imagine what you are going through right now.


----------



## longtalltilly (2 October 2012)

How's George today, any progress? Xx hugs to you splishsplash xx


----------



## Splishsplash (2 October 2012)

He's been ok today . He's been off his drip and antibiotics since the early hours and so far has stayed stable. He hasn't drunk anything, but his bloods are showing he's hydrated so hopefully he's just not thirsty yet. He's also eating but his appetite is quite suppressed. No poo yet but he's looked quite comfy (if exhausted) today so hopefully things are still working through his system. The vets are talking about stopping his pain meds soon too and if he copes with that and continues otherwise to stay stable, he'll be pretty much independent of drugs. He's still a critically ill horse and we have miles and miles of recovery ahead of him, but he's been taking some good steps in the right direction. Provided we don't have an overnight disaster (which is still a definite possibility), I will try to post some photos of him tomorrow so you can all see who you've kindly been rooting for


----------



## Fools Motto (2 October 2012)

Glad to hear the news at this stage remains positive. Hope he continues to improve, drink a bit and poo a lot! 
All the best.


----------



## Fallenrose (2 October 2012)

Hope his recovery continues. Still got everything crossed for you. He is such a fighter! What an amazing horse! Xxx


----------



## meesha (2 October 2012)

Go George !!!!!!!  keep up the good work ... splishsplash - try and get some sleep you must be exhausted.


----------



## Bikerchickone (2 October 2012)

So glad to hear some more positive news! Keep going George, you can do it! 

Look forward to seeing pics when you have time, hope you're taking care of yourself too. Xx


----------



## TeamChaser (2 October 2012)

Like many others I'm sure, have been checking in every day to see how the patient is doing 


So encouraging to read your more postive posts, I so hope he continues to improve steadily from here.  If good wishes alone could get him through, I'm sure he'd be bouncing in no time! Luckily, he also appears to be a fantastically brave boy


All good wishes to you and George x


----------



## Puddock (2 October 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to update us all, can only imagine how tired you must be. Keep going George!

Look forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## Stacy_W (2 October 2012)

So hope he continues to improve for you x


----------



## longtalltilly (2 October 2012)

That's fab news, come on george... You can do this. Can't wait to see pictures. ((hugs)) to George and you too splishsplash. Take care splishsplash


----------



## Vicstress (2 October 2012)

Great news......everything crossed!


----------



## EmmaC78 (2 October 2012)

Really nice to hear a positive update. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## MrsMozart (2 October 2012)

Checked in to see how he's doing (and you!).

Continuing our thoughts and Get Better George! thoughts. 

Hugs hunny.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (2 October 2012)

Still thinking of George and rooting for him!


----------



## SO1 (2 October 2012)

Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Mrs B (2 October 2012)

Every day past that surgery is a great step forward


----------



## Bearsmum (2 October 2012)

I must admit I'm nervous opening this post, just praying each time it's continued good news.

You must be totally drained, make sure you look after you too. Lots of get well vibes still heading their way to George, I know he's not out of the woods yet.

JDx


----------



## brighteyes (2 October 2012)

I'd be worn out with the worry and waiting. Continuing my hopes and good wishes for the very best news tomorrow x


----------



## Flummoxed (3 October 2012)

I'm adding my get well wishes again - it is so good to read that George is coping.  Take care both of you.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (3 October 2012)

Still thinking of you and hoping George has had a reasonable day today xx


----------



## Charem (3 October 2012)

Just doing my daily George check, hope all is ok and he is showing further improvement. X


----------



## longtalltilly (3 October 2012)

Any news?


----------



## Keenjean (3 October 2012)

Hoping George is still improving. Fingers crossed


----------



## Natch (3 October 2012)

Still thinking of you. Hope he has pooed


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (4 October 2012)

Little concerned there has been no update yet. 
Sending more vibes hoping everything is ok xx


----------



## Splishsplash (4 October 2012)

Sorry for being slow with the update.  He still hasn't pooed and I am getting worried 

On the plus side, he is now off all drugs and has stayed stable whilst being 'independent' .  He has been off his IV drip for a couple of days now and is managing to regulate his own fluids OK.  He is eating small amounts and we are gradually increasing the amount and varieties of food he is given...he now has a small amount of soaked hay in his stable and he is getting a little mix in his bran mash.  He is also being grazed in hand for increasing amounts of time.  He has been off his pain relief since yesterday morning and has coped well and they have removed the catheters from his neck and the lami supports from his front feet.  All good steps in the right direction, but we really need him to poo!

We did have a nice milestone yesterday.  He has an infection in his incision (this is pretty much guaranteed when a horse has two abdominal surgeries so close together) and the vets scanned him yesterday to see how bad the infection was and then had to milk out all the gunk.  George being the little star that he is, stood stock still whilst they squeezed the gunk out of his incision...apparently lots of horses try to kick the vet in the head as it is so sore.  The vets said that he had been so good that he could have his first carrot.  They've all had to work so hard on him (his vet team are amazing) that they wanted to see him eat it...so George got his first post-op carrot yesterday in front of an audience of 3 vets and a host of yard staff .

I did take some photos yesterday but can't work out how to put them on here?


----------



## Amymay (4 October 2012)

What an amazing fighter.  Everytime you _don't_ post I fear the worst, so thank you for the update.

To put photo's on here - open a photobucket account, load the photos on there, and then copy the photo link to here.


----------



## JingleTingle (4 October 2012)

Just try and concentrate on all the plus side of his recovery so far, easier said than done I am sure, but George really doesn't intend on going to the Rainbow Bridge any time soon does he? What a fighter and if any horse deserves to get through this he does. Still sending vibes and willing him to get better. I hope you are OK - you must feel absolutely exhausted with it all?


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (4 October 2012)

I keep logging on just to see if there are any updates on George and each time I have sit and blink back the tears - he is definitely a fighter and my fingers are firmly crossed for a poo !!


----------



## Splishsplash (4 October 2012)

Hopefully this will work!  Here he is having a quick graze in hand in the sun.  I don't think he's looking too bad at all considering all of the horrid things that have happened to him in the last week and a half and that he wasn't allowed to eat or drink anything for a full week.


----------



## Rueysmum (4 October 2012)

What a lovely boy.  So glad he is still fighting.  Come on George, do a poo!


----------



## Splishsplash (4 October 2012)

How he is spending most of his time at the moment, fast asleep.


----------



## Natch (4 October 2012)

Oh gosh I haven't seen that on a horse before, how interesting is it as a dressing for his surgery scars? As you say he is looking good all things considered. 

Here's hoping your next update is full of *****e!


----------



## Nicnac (4 October 2012)

Thanks for updates - he really does look well considering what he's been 
through.

Hopefully now he's grazing (and showing interest) as well as moving around the mechanics will start churningl.

Come on George; show us a pile of s***e


----------



## kirstie (4 October 2012)

Have just read the whole thread and I too am rooting for George! You have both done so well, he is such a fighter!

Am praying for poo!!


----------



## Splishsplash (4 October 2012)

Naturally - it acts as a compression band and it goes over the top of his wound dressing (and holds the dressing in place).  His incision is quite large, at least a foot long, probably a little bit more.  Horses' abdominal muscles are very important so it's crucial that they knit back together properly.  My understanding, based on the crash course in vet med that I've received recently, is that the belly band helps support the muscles as they knit back together and also stops the surgical site from swelling (so George is very swollen in front and behind the belly band, his sheath has swollen like a balloon poor boy, but the incision itself is not swollen at all despite being infected).  Generally horses have to wear the belly band for six to eight weeks after they are sent home.

He's lost a lot of muscle and weight, particularly along his topline and all over his bum, as his body was using up his reserves whilst he wasn't allowed to eat.  His coat has also gone really scurfy and dull as apparently when they are that sick their bodies focus on the important things like keeping their heart and lungs going and the body ignores things like their skin and coat.  If it wasn't so terrifying seeing him so ill, it would be very interesting learning about all of this.


----------



## meesha (4 October 2012)

what a lovely lad and he looks so well considering, thank you for all the updates and pics I am checking back regularly as are alot of people in the hope for a report saying he has produced a nice pile of steaming poo !

Come on George !!!!!! xx


----------



## Amymay (4 October 2012)

Splishsplash said:



			Hopefully this will work!  Here he is having a quick graze in hand in the sun.  I don't think he's looking too bad at all considering all of the horrid things that have happened to him in the last week and a half and that he wasn't allowed to eat or drink anything for a full week.






Click to expand...

He looks amazing all things considered.


----------



## Willeeckers (4 October 2012)

He does look surprisingly well given what he has been through.

Fingers crossed for poo!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (4 October 2012)

Thanks for the update, it's great that given all if this you are finding the time to let us know! 
He is a gorgeous boy and now we have a face to a name we can concentrate our thoughts 

You can do it George!! xx


----------



## Diddleydoo (4 October 2012)

That-a-boy George, keep up the good work.

Now just the small matter of a poo, if you could.  thankies


----------



## brighteyes (4 October 2012)

You will never EVER moan about mucking him out again - or so I hope. I wish you barrow-loads of the stuff. COME ON George.


----------



## Elsbells (4 October 2012)

Well done!!


----------



## Bikerchickone (4 October 2012)

So glad to hear another positive update, and lovely to see pictures of him too  thank you for the updates and pictures when you must be exhausted. 

Just don't feel the need to show us a picture of the poo when he does it, as I'm sure we've all got a fair idea what it looks like. 

Everything crossed for the poo  x


----------



## Carefreegirl (4 October 2012)

What a fighter 

Wouldn't want to be anywhere near the back end when he does his first poo


----------



## Milanesa (4 October 2012)

What a fighter he is, great to hear the updates- he looks so good considering!! Fingers crossed he continues to improve, go on George!!!! Xxx


----------



## Snowy Celandine (4 October 2012)

Handsome boy


----------



## Charem (4 October 2012)

Thank you so much for the update and photos. I've been worrying about him all day. He's looks fantastic considering the past week. Keep on fighting George! X


----------



## longtalltilly (4 October 2012)

He looks happy picking at the grass and really good considering. How has he been this afternoon?


----------



## Gracie21 (4 October 2012)

Thanks for the update!
You two were in my dream last night! Glad he seems to be improving! Sending more positive vibes your way xxx


----------



## PolarSkye (4 October 2012)

Oh what a fab picture and what wonderful news.  He is such a fighter and you are such a dedicated owner (and you must be soooo exhausted).  All digits still firmly crossed for his continued recovery .

P


----------



## MrsMozart (4 October 2012)

A lovely update 

Fingers remain crossed hunny


----------



## Splishsplash (4 October 2012)

He's suffered a major, major relapse this evening. He started to colic and has got the reflux tube back in and is back on fluids and painkillers. He has 24 hours to stop refluxing or the vet has recommended we PTS. It seems that his guts, which had been working, have stopped again. I'm totally stunned. He had been doing so, so well and we'd even started to think towards bringing him home.


----------



## JennBags (4 October 2012)

Oh splish splash, how awful for you  Thinking of you x


----------



## EventingMum (4 October 2012)

So, so sorry to hear this - I've been following this thread and have everything crossed for you now more than ever.


----------



## Tiffany (4 October 2012)

Splishsplash said:



			Hopefully this will work!  Here he is having a quick graze in hand in the sun.  I don't think he's looking too bad at all considering all of the horrid things that have happened to him in the last week and a half and that he wasn't allowed to eat or drink anything for a full week.






Click to expand...

Thanks for posting update Splishsplash. What a relief to see him out of his stable and wanting something to eat. Great news


----------



## Munchkin (4 October 2012)

Splishsplash said:



			He's suffered a major, major relapse this evening. He started to colic and has got the reflux tube back in and is back on fluids and painkillers. He has 24 hours to stop refluxing or the vet has recommended we PTS. It seems that his guts, which had been working, have stopped again. I'm totally stunned. He had been doing so, so well and we'd even started to think towards bringing him home.
		
Click to expand...

I was just catching up, with a big smile on my face. This is too cruel.


----------



## Fools Motto (4 October 2012)

Almost heart breaking recent turn of events   Come on George, pick up.  Many hugs to you.


----------



## spookypony (5 October 2012)

Another stack of (((vibes)))...I really hope he can rally again, and pull through this.


----------



## Bikerchickone (5 October 2012)

I'm so sorry to read your last update. Devastating situation. Sending huge hugs for both of you and tremendous amounts of positive vibes to George to get better. 

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Spring Feather (5 October 2012)

Colic surgery is always an awful rollercoaster ride  I'm wishing you and George the very best and I hope he improves over the next few days.


----------



## brighteyes (5 October 2012)

This is terrible news - we are all still hoping with everything we have for him to get better xxx


----------



## longtalltilly (5 October 2012)

Fingers still firmly crossed and thinking of you and George a lot. Have tears in my eyes reading that last comment from you do go only knows how you are feeling. Your a tower of strength for you little horse and I wish you all the luck. Sending George vibes to stop refluxing and you hugs for being such a dedicated and devoted owner xxxx


----------



## meesha (5 October 2012)

keeping everthing crossed that it is just a little blip before he comes right.

Thinking of you both, come on George ! xxx


----------



## BlackVelvet (5 October 2012)

Im so sorry to read that hes gone downhill  
The update has brought tears to my eyes as my horse lost his battle with colic 3 weeks ago today  
Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Hoof_Prints (5 October 2012)

So sorry to hear about the situation, how awful  I remember working with the colic cases on my vet work experience and hoping that I'd never have to go through that myself with my horses. Whatever happens now will be for the best, fingers crossed that it is speedy and painless either way x


----------



## Vicstress (5 October 2012)

I am so so sorry to hear he's taken a turn for the worse.  I have everything crossed. xx


----------



## Charem (5 October 2012)

Devastating news  Everything crossed for your lad. Come on George! X


----------



## murphysmummy (5 October 2012)

Still got my fingers crosses for you and George xxxx


----------



## JingleTingle (5 October 2012)

Such sad news that he has this setback when things were looking better. A million vibes for you and George.


----------



## Mrs B (5 October 2012)

All the vibes I can find coming your way. Come on, George... x


----------



## Alec Swan (5 October 2012)

Such a lovely pic of the boy picking at grass,  and I constantly return to this thread,  in the hope of hearing of improvement.  You're in my thoughts.

Alec.


----------



## mulledwhine (5 October 2012)

So sorry to hear of his relapse  keeping everything x that it is a small blip on his way to recovery xxxx


----------



## ljm (5 October 2012)

Come on George, keep fighting. Such a cruel turn, thinking of you with fingers firmly crossed. Lx


----------



## MrsMozart (5 October 2012)

Oh no! Come on George lad, we're all rooting for you.


----------



## HaffiesRock (5 October 2012)

Just logged on for an update and I so sorry to read your most recent post.

I hope a miracle comes your way. Sending all the luck and vibes I have, to you xxx


----------



## Lady La La (5 October 2012)

Im so sorry to hear of your boys recent relapse OP, you're in my thoughts at the moment and I'm keeping everything crossed he starts to improve.
What a rollercoaster of emotions you must be going through


----------



## murphysmummy (5 October 2012)

Any news? Still crossing everything Xx


----------



## sophiebailey (5 October 2012)

C'mon George xxxx


----------



## Tamski (5 October 2012)

Been checking this post all week. Hope that no news is good news.
Everything crossed for your boy


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (5 October 2012)

My thoughts are with you and your horse OP, keeping everything crossed for you both x


----------



## SO1 (5 October 2012)

I am so hoping that everything is going to be ok and sending you both lots of healing thoughts.


----------



## Munchkin (5 October 2012)

Desperately hoping no news is good news.


----------



## Vickijay (5 October 2012)

Everything is crossed for you and George x


----------



## Bikerchickone (5 October 2012)

I keep checking back and hoping for good news. Thinking of you both and praying George comes through for you.Xx


----------



## kirstie (5 October 2012)

Everything crossed for George xxx


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (6 October 2012)

Thinking of you and George this morning, hope your both doing ok x


----------



## MrsMozart (6 October 2012)

Just checking in to see if there's an update. 

Still in our thoughts hunny.


----------



## Carefreegirl (6 October 2012)

MrsMozart said:



			Just checking in to see if there's an update. 

Still in our thoughts hunny.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Splishsplash (6 October 2012)

He's still with us for now and we're starting today to try to reintroduce food again very slowly. We're basically back where we were on Monday but with a stronger concern that his guts can't cope with enough food to sustain him. My mum's little cat also went missing on Thursday whilst George was colicking and she reminded me this morning that Thursday would also have been her wedding anniversary if we hadn't lost my dad. All round, a very bad day. She's gone to pieces so I'm packing her off on holiday tomorrow. I feel like i've been through the wringer about 10 times.


----------



## Keenjean (6 October 2012)

I really feel for you  best of luck to George, have been checking regularly to see how he's doing, hope his tummy manages the food well today. Positive thoughts.


----------



## Munchkin (6 October 2012)

You poor thing - I've nothing left to say, just wish I could give you a hug  and will remain positive for George - he hasn't lost the fight yet x


----------



## meesha (6 October 2012)

ooh you poor thing, do try and look after yourself (I know easier said than done in the circumstances).  Sending tons of vibes for both you and George xxxx


----------



## Alec Swan (6 October 2012)

Bloody Hell girl,  what else can go wrong?  You're staying positive (God know's how! ) and that's good.  

Well done you,  and I'm sure that you're in everyone's thoughts,  and prayers.  Chin up,  think positive,  and keep us informed.

Alec. xx


----------



## JennBags (6 October 2012)

Good news that he's still fighting SplishSplash  Still hope for him yet, we're all rooting for him.


----------



## sophiebailey (6 October 2012)

Still sending all my vibes to George. Take care of yourself too, you must be exhausted xxxx


----------



## brighteyes (6 October 2012)

Still praying he comes through this - all my very best yet again.


----------



## emsley (6 October 2012)

Hoping and praying he comes through this - come on gorgeous George


----------



## Maesfen (6 October 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for you all - and the cat - that it all comes right for you and George.


----------



## Nicnac (6 October 2012)

Come on George! Hope he's pulling through last set back - good to hear he's still fighting.


----------



## Bikerchickone (6 October 2012)

Glad to hear he's still fighting, but so sorry to hear how much else you've got on your plate. Only hope the support on here is of some help. Thinking of you both. Xx


----------



## MrsMozart (6 October 2012)

Flipping heck lass! That's a lot to be going through. Huge hugs to you.


----------



## Natch (6 October 2012)

Blimey SS 

Glad George is hanging in there. Extra special vibes coming his way today


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (6 October 2012)

*big hugs* SS and sending lots of *good vibes* to you all xx


----------



## longtalltilly (7 October 2012)

Any news?


----------



## MochaDun (7 October 2012)

Bump....as I'm hoping the extra vibes worked today


----------



## Flummoxed (7 October 2012)

Just checking in, hoping for some encouraging news on George. I so hope that he starts to improve.


----------



## Splishsplash (7 October 2012)

George had a good day yesterday and has been Ok today. He's been quite bright in himself and we're starting to try to introduce food again. He's been looking at his stomach a bit which is worrying me and obviously I'm not getting my hopes up too much as we've been here before only for it to go very wrong. For now, we're just taking each day as it comes and I'm making the most of enjoying when he's had a 'good day'. The really good news is that the cat returned at 4am this morning just as my mum was leaving to catch her flight. The naughty little thing is now on house arrest until my mum returns from holiday for the sake of all of our nerves


----------



## warmblooded (7 October 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## MrsMozart (7 October 2012)

Fingers are remaining tightly crossed lass.

Very good news about the cat!


----------



## mulledwhine (7 October 2012)

Encouraging news about george, and fab news about your mums cat x


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (7 October 2012)

Thanks for updating us SS, still keeping everything firmly crossed for George x


----------



## Bikerchickone (7 October 2012)

Good to hear the update  keeping everything crossed for George  xx


----------



## Maesfen (7 October 2012)

Thanks for the update, you must be shattered.  Everything crossed still for you and so glad the cat's back too.


----------



## WandaMare (7 October 2012)

So glad the cat has come back safely, one less thing to worry about! And of course very glad to hear George has had a good day, still sending get better vibes and keeping fingers and everything else crossed x


----------



## longtalltilly (7 October 2012)

Fantastic news, hope his guts start working soon. Keep reading the updates with my breath held. You are one very strong and devoted owner. X


----------



## meesha (7 October 2012)

Great news about the cat and fingers crossed for more good reports on George ! what a fighter he is, sending tons more vibes and hoping for news of poo soon !


----------



## Snowy Celandine (7 October 2012)

Come on George, you're doing really well.  Keep it up


----------



## Keenjean (7 October 2012)

Excellent news! George is a true fighter. The cat was just maintaining its right to be illusive, and wanted to make a dramatic entrance probably. Pleased things are looking ok.


----------



## Nicnac (7 October 2012)

Thanks for update - come on George HUGE vibes (good news on cat - the last thing you need is more worry!)


----------



## emsley (8 October 2012)

Great news about George.
Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Rueysmum (8 October 2012)

Very glad things are looking up for George and thank goodness the cat has come back!


----------



## Milanesa (8 October 2012)

Great news re cat and George, I hope he continues to improve now  wishing you all the best well done for being so strong xx


----------



## Mrs B (8 October 2012)

Hoping no news is continuing good news...


----------



## Bikerchickone (8 October 2012)

Hoping Mrs B is right and no news is good news. 

Come on George! We're all rooting for you xx


----------



## MrsMozart (8 October 2012)

Keep checking in. Hoping all is going well hunny.


----------



## longtalltilly (8 October 2012)

Fingers crossed no news is a good thing. Keep coming on to check for an update. (((Hugs))) hope all is going ok x


----------



## Splishsplash (8 October 2012)

He's been stable throughout today.  He STILL hasn't pooed and I am getting extremely anxious now as we got to 'day 4' of introducing food last time before he colicked again and tomorrow will be the new 'day 4'.  If we get through tonight OK, I am going to be a huge bag of paranoid nerves tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsMozart (8 October 2012)

Oh hunny. I really feel for you.

Wishing and hoping he gets through this.

Come on George!


----------



## Munchkin (8 October 2012)

Come on George, give your mum a lovely, pooey stable


----------



## Charem (8 October 2012)

Still thinking of you two. Fingers crossed for poop in the morning. x


----------



## Bikerchickone (9 October 2012)

Praying for poop here too. Everything crossed for you both xx


----------



## Willeeckers (9 October 2012)

Thinking of you today xx 

Come on George you can do this!


----------



## reddie (9 October 2012)

Gosh what a roller coaster!  Fingers crossed that he poos and he gets through it.


----------



## meesha (9 October 2012)

Come on George just one poo for mummy !!!!


----------



## Snowy Celandine (9 October 2012)

Poo George, poo please! So many people are willing you on x


----------



## brighteyes (9 October 2012)

I hope for poo today also.  Really, really hope x


----------



## risky business (9 October 2012)

Really hoping there's some movement today, my horse has been through colic surgery (different surgery from your lad)! I really hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Keenjean (9 October 2012)

Hoping for some little nuggets of good news for you today!


----------



## MrsMozart (9 October 2012)

Hoping it was a good night!


----------



## murphysmummy (9 October 2012)

I'm desperate to know if he poo'd?!! Xxx


----------



## pigpony (9 October 2012)

Just letting you know I'm still thinking of you both ....I check in twice a day to this thread! I've been through colic surgery with my boy and I know how scary it is. You are forever obsessed with poo! Come on George POOOOO!!xx


----------



## Carefreegirl (9 October 2012)

Any poo news ?


----------



## HaffiesRock (9 October 2012)

Just checking in. Ive never wanted a stranger to tell me about their horses bowel movements as much as I want you too tell me George has pooed SplishSplash!

Everything crossed for good news xxx


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (9 October 2012)

Still checking in, i hope he is doing ok and has done that elusive poo!
Here's some more ((((vibes)))) xx


----------



## mulledwhine (9 October 2012)

Getting worried  x


----------



## Natch (9 October 2012)

Never has a poo been so widely willed onto the stable floor.


----------



## nikicb (9 October 2012)

I haven't posted before, but I too have been checking on this thread several times a day.  I also had a horse successfully, but not without complications, go through major colic surgery so I know how hard it can be.  Sending vibes to you all and praying for poo. xxxxx


----------



## Nicnac (9 October 2012)

How're things with George Splishsplash?


----------



## MrsMozart (9 October 2012)

Last check for the day on this thread as well. 

Hoping George's system is coping and yours too SS!


----------



## Puddock (9 October 2012)

Just checking the thread again - I hope he's managed to get it through his system. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Splishsplash (9 October 2012)

He's been OK throughout today, although I'm still really anxious as he's still a long way from being out of the woods. He did one poo late last night and one this morning before I got to the vets (one of the lovely vets described it as beautiful...I never thought I'd hear someone use that word to describe a poo!!). BUT he didn't do one whilst I was there,and I was there for about 9 hours,so the poo is still being illusive as far as I'm concerned. Obviously 2 poos in a 24 hour period isn't normal horse poo behaviour, so he needs to be going more frequently. We've started to really increase the food portions he's getting today (this is where we hit problems last time and he colicked again) so I'm quite scared by this. If he colics and starts refluxing again, I think the vets will say we have to call it a day.


----------



## Keenjean (9 October 2012)

Nice job George. Excellent to hear he's done not just one poo but two!! Hopefully he keeps this up


----------



## brighteyes (9 October 2012)

Well, I hope it's the first step to him getting out of there and back home. Yet more positive thoughts and wishes on their way x


----------



## starryeyed (9 October 2012)

I've only just seen this thread but I have everything crossed for you and am sending all the positive vibes I have your way, you're both in my thoughts xx


----------



## haras (9 October 2012)

Thats really positive news!!!!!!!!!! 

I really hope he's fine with the increased food intake.

I'm pretty sure that when my mare first poo ed again after her surgery it was pretty infrequent, as she wasn't eating much at all.  But, the fact that he has produced poo means that his guts are working as they should and are pushing the poo through, which is fantastic!!!

So pleased for you and George


----------



## Charem (10 October 2012)

Good job George, now give those poor stable lads/lasses a really pooey stable to muck out please.

Fingers crossed he continues to improve, he really is a fighter.


----------



## emsley (10 October 2012)

Great news - not just one 'beautiful' poo but two!
Here's to many more - come on gorgeous George.


----------



## murphysmummy (10 October 2012)

So pleased to hear about his poo!!  keep it going George xxxx


----------



## Snowy Celandine (10 October 2012)

Yay, poo


----------



## meesha (10 October 2012)

Well done George for the Poo !!!!!!! What fabulous news.   

Fingers crossed for more regular deposits !  sending more vibes for you both


----------



## longtalltilly (10 October 2012)

Fabulous news about the poo, although infrequent it is still a good sign! Keep the poo coming George xx


----------



## MrsMozart (10 October 2012)

Yay for the Pooooooo! Keep it up, or rather out, George!


----------



## Amymay (10 October 2012)

Such a promising development.  Fingers crossed for more poo!!!


----------



## Rueysmum (10 October 2012)

That's really good news!  My horse had spasmodic colic a couple of weeks ago and his poos were quite erratic for the next couple of days.  At one point he had only done 1 between about 6am and 5pm but righted himself thereafter.  

Hopefully George has loads more poos just waiting to come out!


----------



## Maesfen (10 October 2012)

Great news, good George.


----------



## pigpony (10 October 2012)

Yay poo!! Brilliant news  x


----------



## Natch (10 October 2012)

Beautiful poo!


----------



## Diddleydoo (10 October 2012)

That's it George, well done.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bearsmum (10 October 2012)

Come on George - more poos, more poos....

Good luck, must be a real rollercoaster ride for you.

JDx


----------



## Bikerchickone (10 October 2012)

So pleased to hear that there's been poo and will keep everything crossed that you get lots more of it soon. Big hugs for both of you. Xx


----------



## Mince Pie (10 October 2012)

You know horsey people are bonkers when they are glad to see poo 

Fingers crossed he keeps improving hun


----------



## Splishsplash (10 October 2012)

He's been OK again today. I did think he was starting to colic again this evening as his heart rate went up and he started to paw, but he then did quite a large dropping and the pawing stopped after that and his heart rate came down. He's still not out of the woods but each day when he's ok is a step in the right direction. There have been a couple of other colic surgeries in whilst we've been camping out at the hospital and I must say I've been surprised and moved at the solidarity that you can build up with strangers. It's been a really horrible 2 and a half weeks but I've been amazed at how kind people have been to me and George, both on here and in real life.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 October 2012)

Splishsplash said:



			He's been OK again today. I did think he was starting to colic again this evening as his heart rate went up and he started to paw, but he then did quite a large dropping and the pawing stopped after that and his heart rate came down. He's still not out of the woods but each day when he's ok is a step in the right direction. There have been a couple of other colic surgeries in whilst we've been camping out at the hospital and I must say I've been surprised and moved at the solidarity that you can build up with strangers. It's been a really horrible 2 and a half weeks but I've been amazed at how kind people have been to me and George, both on here and in real life.
		
Click to expand...

In every way,  a lovely post.

Alec. x


----------



## Charem (10 October 2012)

I had my eyes closed and my fingers crossed when I saw you had posted again and the page was loading. It has become part of my (and I suspect others here) daily routine to check in on George, i'm so pleased he's continuing to improve.

I can't imagine what you have been through these past few weeks, thank you for keeping us all informed and do take care of yourself too. x


----------



## brighteyes (10 October 2012)

Splishsplash said:



			He's been OK again today. I did think he was starting to colic again this evening as his heart rate went up and he started to paw, but he then did quite a large dropping and the pawing stopped after that and his heart rate came down. He's still not out of the woods but each day when he's ok is a step in the right direction. There have been a couple of other colic surgeries in whilst we've been camping out at the hospital and I must say I've been surprised and moved at the solidarity that you can build up with strangers. It's been a really horrible 2 and a half weeks but I've been amazed at how kind people have been to me and George, both on here and in real life.
		
Click to expand...

   is all x


----------



## kirstie (10 October 2012)

Great news! Go George!!!


----------



## JennBags (10 October 2012)

What Charem said 

Every time I check in, my heart is in my mouth for you & George.  I'm so pleased he seems to be pulling through


----------



## Mrs B (10 October 2012)

Wey hey! Just got back and caught up and.... just... 

Keep going, George! x


----------



## angelish (10 October 2012)

come on george keep fighting and pooing x


----------



## Nicnac (10 October 2012)

Yey - clever George.  Can understand it's a bit sore for him to poo after all he's been through.

Can't imagine the stress you've been/are going through - give George a hug


----------



## warmblooded (10 October 2012)

Woooo- my chap had colic surgery and I remember being on poo watch with him.

Come on George x x


----------



## MrsMozart (10 October 2012)

So pleased about that poo! Well done the lad. 

Thinking of you hunny.


----------



## meesha (10 October 2012)

Keep up the good work George, make sure you get some rest splishsplash x


----------



## Flummoxed (11 October 2012)

I always have my heart in my mouth when I open this thread (which I do whenever there is an update).

Keep it up George.


----------



## Diddleydoo (11 October 2012)

Well done George another step in the right direction.  Keep up the good work, I'm willing you on with everything I've got.

Look after yourself too Splishsplash, we can't have you getting poorly.


----------



## emsley (11 October 2012)

Delighted!


----------



## catembi (11 October 2012)

So glad to read that he's doing okay.

Catembi had a long illness, & I know how emotionally exhausting it is.

I **never** wanted to see the inside of another vet hosp as long as I lived.

(((hugs)))

T x


----------



## mulledwhine (11 October 2012)

I don't think I a ever been so excited t hear how many poos a horse is having, good boy George keep throwing them out xxx


----------



## Lady La La (11 October 2012)

mulledwhine said:



			I don't think I a ever been so excited t hear how many poos a horse is having, good boy George keep throwing them out xxx
		
Click to expand...

Ditto! Keep on pooing G-Dawg


----------



## E13 (11 October 2012)

I've been following this and keep checking for updates - so glad he's pooed and fingers crossed for piles of poo to come!


----------



## Carefreegirl (11 October 2012)

Glad to read he's still heading in the right direction


----------



## Splishsplash (11 October 2012)

He's been OK again today. He poo-ed over night but hasn't poo-ed again during the course of the day which is a bit worrying. His heart rate and everything else has stayed stable today and he's up to almost full rations of a 'low residue diet' (basically almost no hay/haylege as we think this may have been the cause of his colic last Thursday...apparently some horses can't cope with it after colic surgery). The vets have started to talk about him coming home in a few days IF (and it's still a big if as things could still go wrong) he stays stable and carries on eating, drinking, pooping etc. I on the other hand have a stinking cold and have spent most of the day on the sofa feeling sorry for myself...i feel a bit guilty as I only managed to see G for about an hour today when normally i've been there most of the day.


----------



## Willeeckers (11 October 2012)

So pleased to here things are looking positive, everything still crossed for you and him. Don't feel guilty about not seeing him much today, you need to feel better for if (when) he comes home


----------



## mulledwhine (11 October 2012)

Don't feel guilty, you are not good to him when you are poorly yourself xxxx


He is in the best hands, he knows you love him, god, your dedication has been beyond words x

Rest , get some sleep, and go and see him when you wake up x

Still got everything x for poo news


----------



## Nicnac (11 October 2012)

Not surprised you're not well after all you've been through.  Get some rest and hope you feel better soon.

Good news on George - more poos please


----------



## Bikerchickone (11 October 2012)

Glad to hear it's good news for George and hope your cold goes quickly. 

Fingers crossed he gets to go home soon.  x


----------



## HazyXmas (11 October 2012)

Very glad to hear the good news. Still keeping everything crossed for you both.

Get some sleep, George is in the best place for him at the moment. I hope that you both feel much better soon. x


----------



## Charem (11 October 2012)

mulledwhine said:



			Don't feel guilty, you are not good to him when you are poorly yourself xxxx


He is in the best hands, he knows you love him, god, your dedication has been beyond words x

Rest , get some sleep, and go and see him when you wake up x

Still got everything x for poo news 

Click to expand...

This ^


----------



## Puddock (11 October 2012)

Best thing I've seen all day  

Be sure to rest up to get over that cold, though.


----------



## Munchkin (12 October 2012)

Somehow I missed this yesterday! I'm not surprised you're feeling run down - rest up and feel better for when your boy comes home


----------



## brighteyes (12 October 2012)

Since horses simply do not cope with any abdominal pain, unless he is on painkillers, he must be comfortable. Which is wonderful. It's going to be slow progress but up to him now. I'd be getting myself strong now for all that mucking out ahead, if I were you!


----------



## meesha (12 October 2012)

all sounding very positive for George - look after yourself and use the couple of days to get better for when he comes home.  Fingers crossed all goes smoothly and he is home soon. x


----------



## Flummoxed (12 October 2012)

Sorry to hear about your cold but VERY pleased to hear George is continuing to progress.  Hope he'll soon be home - and you'll never moan about mucking out again, will you.


----------



## HaffiesRock (13 October 2012)

Any news on George today? xx


----------



## mulledwhine (13 October 2012)

I had been scared to ask 

Any news ?


----------



## MrsMozart (13 October 2012)

Been thinking about him and you.


----------



## brighteyes (14 October 2012)

Getting worried now. Wish they could move this to veterinary or NL


----------



## longtalltilly (14 October 2012)

Any news, keep reading with baited breath. Don't move it.... I only look in here!! Hope all is ok? Xx


----------



## Nicnac (14 October 2012)

Just checked in.  How are things going?  Hope all ok.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (14 October 2012)

I have just found this thread - fingers crossed firmly for George.
I have been int he same position when my lad went through colic surgery and know what an emotional wreck it makes you. But keep your chin up, my lad is 6 months down the line and doing fab, so there is hope


----------



## Welsh (14 October 2012)

Hoping for good news &#10084;


----------



## mulledwhine (14 October 2012)

Normally no news means good news, but I am very worried now


----------



## kirstys 1 (14 October 2012)

We're all here, fingers crossed!! xx


----------



## mulledwhine (14 October 2012)

Does any one know the OP?


----------



## Charem (14 October 2012)

Another worried poster 

Hoping no news is good news. x


----------



## crabbymare (14 October 2012)

mulledwhine said:



			Does any one know the OP?
		
Click to expand...

Wish I did  really hope he has held the improvement


----------



## longtalltilly (14 October 2012)

Keep checking for news.. Getting really worried. Fingers crossed no news is good news xx


----------



## kirstys 1 (15 October 2012)

Getting worried now - really, really hoping for good news! xx


----------



## MrsMozart (15 October 2012)

Just checking in. Hoping, possibly against hope now , that George is doing okay.


----------



## Splishsplash (15 October 2012)

Thanks for thinking of us and sorry for going silent, I was worried about tempting fate.

George came home last night .  The move did not go as well as I'd hoped so I had a very sleepless night last night.  He travelled fine, but then promptly dug up his whole bed (I've only ever seen him paw before as he starts to colic), looked like he wanted to roll, didn't eat his dinner and looked at his stomach.  I felt like taking him straight back to the vet but we braved it out and he did settle eventually.  It was a terrifying start to having him home...I miss the vets being on site 24 hours a day, watching him on a CCTV camera at all times!

He is still far from being a well horse.  There are still a million hurdles for him to get over in recovering from the colic, he is lame with a very fat foreleg acquired at some point during the colic/surgical process and has a touch of sinusitis from the dreaded reflux tube (the vet has advised us to ignore the fat leg and sinusitis for the next few weeks as the colic recovery is still our main priority) and things could still go wrong.  However, I keep reminding myself that it is a miracle that we have got him home at all.  I know that most owners in my shoes are not lucky enough to spend even one more day with their horse at home, so I am just trying to treat each day that we have with him as a bonus.  He is such a special horse 

All credit has to go to George's amazing vet team.  The lead vet (who operated on him both times) was meant to be having a well-earned day off yesterday....but she drove for more than half an hour just to see him off.  Her work with him (and me, as I've been a paranoid wreck for large parts of this process!) has been incredible.


----------



## JennBags (15 October 2012)

That's such good news S-S 

Here's hoping being at home will help him make a full recovery very soon.  Bless him, he's such a fighter.

And your vets sound great as well


----------



## Amymay (15 October 2012)

Another wonderful update.

Will keep the positive vibes coming x


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (15 October 2012)

I'm so pleased to hear this! 
He's a fighter and I am sure he will continue to improve 

Make sure you get plenty of rest now xx


----------



## Munchkin (15 October 2012)

SO glad he's home and I don't blame you for not wanting to jinx it!


----------



## AnShanDan (15 October 2012)

Splishsplash said:



			I miss the vets being on site 24 hours a day, watching him on a CCTV camera at all times!
		
Click to expand...

I totally remember the feeling that you can't take your eyes off them when they come home after colic surgery, as they get such great care at the vet hospital, but hopefully things will continue to move in the right direction.

Thanks for updating everyone, I know many people have been wondering how George is


----------



## pigpony (15 October 2012)

Yay! Your quietness had me scared. It's a huge step in the right direction that he's home. George you're such a fighter. 

Your vets sound lovely, and they are right about ignoring other in small issues. Mine had a few niggles after colic surgury and they righted themselves whilst he was in recovering  xx


----------



## emsley (15 October 2012)

Fantastic news that he's home
Let's hope for continued improvement from gorgeous George


----------



## Rueysmum (15 October 2012)

Wonderful news that he's home.  I bet he's really happy and being happy will hopefully aid his recovery.  Best wishes to you both xx


----------



## Flummoxed (15 October 2012)

Oh what a joy it is to read that he has been discharged from the vets. I hope he continues to go from strength to strength.  You too!


----------



## meesha (15 October 2012)

What brilliant news, did worry when you had gone quiet.. keep up the good work.


----------



## brighteyes (15 October 2012)

Phew x 10.  Many, many reasons to be cautiously optimistic and I'll also let you off for the suspense we have all been kept in!


----------



## angelish (15 October 2012)

thats wonderful news  
good luck george


----------



## Willeeckers (15 October 2012)

So glad he's home


----------



## hayinamanger (15 October 2012)

Very positive that the vets have allowed George to come home, I feel the enormous responsibility weighing on your shoulders.  Good luck and continued iron will from me.


----------



## mulledwhine (15 October 2012)

Phew , glad that all seems to be going well


----------



## Charem (15 October 2012)

HUGE sigh of relief!

So so pleased you have him home now, long may he continue to improve! xxx


----------



## longtalltilly (15 October 2012)

Fantastic news  xx


----------



## Stacy_W (15 October 2012)

What wonderful news and what wonderful vets you have. X


----------



## MrsMozart (15 October 2012)

Oh sweetie. I'm so very pleased you got him home!

Keeping all crossed as ever.


----------



## Mince Pie (15 October 2012)

Yay for him being home! Hope he continues to keep improving


----------



## Vickijay (15 October 2012)

That is fantastic news. Fingers still crossed for more happy updates


----------



## SO1 (15 October 2012)

fantastic that he is home and hopefully he will continue to improve and make a full recovery.


----------



## mightymammoth (15 October 2012)

what great news please keep us updated x


----------



## Bikerchickone (15 October 2012)

So glad he's home with you. Please do keep us posted  xx


----------



## Keenjean (15 October 2012)

I'm so pleased he's home, the vets sound amazing and he has done so well. My friend turned her boy out for the first time yesterday after colic surgery 8 weeks ago and all went well. Hopefully this will be George in a couple of months!!


----------



## Nicnac (15 October 2012)

Fantastic! Clever George and hope you get some rest.  How's the cold?

Great to hear good news; I was another who was worried about the radio silence.


----------



## Carefreegirl (16 October 2012)

Great news, hopefully being at home will aid his recovery as he's in familiar surroundings. Any more pics of him ?


----------



## kirstys 1 (16 October 2012)

So pleased he's home!
I feel a great empathy with George as I too have had abdominal surgery and have been home since saturday - I can say from personal experience, just being home makes you feel soooooooooo much better!

Keep us posted! xxx


----------



## longtalltilly (19 October 2012)

How's he getting on?


----------



## Bikerchickone (19 October 2012)

Hope he's still doing well xx


----------



## longtalltilly (20 October 2012)

Me too, concerned there is no update


----------



## Splishsplash (20 October 2012)

He has been doing OK at home, although we still have lots of problems to overcome.  The vet came yesterday to do his post-discharge check-up and she was a bit concerned by a few things.  

He was showing some signs of low-grade pain, his appetite had gone down a bit, he has lost more weight and his blood test showed that he's anaemic so the vet thinks he has a bleeding stomach ulcer from when he was being refluxed/wasn't allowed to eat.  He has been prescribed a course of daily medication which hopefully should treat this.

We've been speaking to a nutritionist and we need to change his diet quite dramatically which obviously is quite risky with a horse which has had such a severe case of colic.

We are also starting to get more concerned by his fat leg.  He isn't very lame on it at all, but it is very large and the vet has started talking about x-rays.  It will be so disappointing if he survives the colic but then has an insurmountable leg injury 

This all sounds very negative, but he has been bright and full of beans and generally enjoying himself being at home.  He's calling for his feeds and is enjoying going for his walks out to grass.  The vet said she thinks he's remarkable for getting even this far and so we're just taking it one day at a time really at the moment.  Here he is in his stable at home.


----------



## Alec Swan (20 October 2012)

Splishsplash said:



			.......

 The vet said she thinks he's remarkable for getting even this far and so....... 

.......
		
Click to expand...

and so do I,  and not just George,  but you too.  You've done really well,  you've remained positive,  whilst facing up to the facts.  Very well done.

Alec.


----------



## Willeeckers (20 October 2012)

He looks very bright and happy all things considered. Amazing xx


----------



## EventingMum (20 October 2012)

George is very lucky to have an owner like you - you must be emotionally exhausted and yet in your posts you come across as someone with a realistic outlook whilst caring deeply for George. I wish you both the best of luck for positive news - you deserve it.


----------



## Nicnac (20 October 2012)

He's looking bright.  Fingers crossed that he's over the hump and will tolerate diet changes.  Hope leg isn't anything serious.

Hugs to George and hope he knows what an amazing owner he has.


----------



## meesha (20 October 2012)

Thank you for the update, glad to hear he generally is improving even though you have a few obstacles.  Fingers crossed for the xray to be clear, tablets to start working and diet change to go smoothly - you sound sooo strong (although I am sure you dont feel it sometimes) George is a very very lucky boy to have you - take care x


----------



## longtalltilly (20 October 2012)

Thank you for the update. So glad he is getting there n hopefully he continues to do so xx


----------



## mulledwhine (20 October 2012)

Thanks for the update, he is very special, and so are you for giving him every chance 

Here's a big ((((( hug ))))) to you both xxx


----------



## Bikerchickone (20 October 2012)

You've both done amazingly! Thank you for the update and I hope George continues to amaze the vets and all of us. 

Hope you're taking care of yourself too. x


----------



## PolarSkye (20 October 2012)

So pleased to hear that he's home now . . . you have done so well by your lovely horse, he is very lucky to have you .  Please keep us updated.

P


----------



## brighteyes (20 October 2012)

It would be unthinkable to lose him now - you have both got this far and I send my very best for the good progress to continue.  Thanks for the picture, he looks like a lovely lad x


----------



## WandaMare (20 October 2012)

He looks very content to be back home, well done for everything you are doing for him and of course big hugs for George x


----------



## AnShanDan (20 October 2012)

Great to hear George is still doing well.

Time is a great healer and the longer he gets past the surgery the more positive his outlook. 

Wishing him and you all the best, good luck.


----------



## kirstys 1 (21 October 2012)

So pleased he's doing well xxx


----------



## finnywinny (22 October 2012)

I have been following this post everyday but haven't commented as yet, because I've been going through a similar thing and didn't want to hijack it. Also its hard to write about something so depressing. 

Very briefly my new boy went in for colic surgery 3 weeks ago (its was "surgery or pts" as my vet put it). Surgery went well, he would not have made it through the night without it, he had a caecum bypass, recovered well from the aneasthetic and all looked hopeful. Then the dreaded phonecall, he was bleeding from his intenstines, lost loads of blood, his red blood cell count went down to under 10% and at one point his heart rate was over 80. No one at the hospitalreally expected him to survive now, he was a really sick horse.

 Like your George, it turns out Bailey is a fighter, and last week I brought him home, skinny and weak. He had been spending hours lying down and sleeping at the hospital, and did the same at home to start with. Fast forward 8 days and now I cannot lead him out without a bridle. Yesterday he reared and i nearly lost him, he is towing me along, marching out, ears pricked and looking for mischief. We have a long way to go, only 3.5 weeks since op, but he's eating loads and slowly regaining weight.

I have been praying that George turns a parallel corner too. i feel your every fear. The more you hear about colic surgery, or read up on the internet, it just seems more and more frightening. 

I have told myself that if anything goes wrong now, I will at least know that he was given every chance. The aftercare is intensive and exhausting, I could not manage without the help of friends. But to have a little face peering over the stable door in the morning, all ready for his breakfast, is the best reward in the world.

i have been putting dried chamomile and marigold flowers into his feed (dried timothy grass as a chop and Happy Hoof) as well as a pre and probiotic powder plus Red Cell to help his blood count. He loves every mouthful.

My thought are with you and George, its a horribly precarious and emotionally draining road to travel, especially yours as your boy had double surgery.

Please continue to keep us updated, you have so many well wishers XXXXXXX


----------



## kirstys 1 (23 October 2012)

How is he doing? x


----------



## meesha (23 October 2012)

finnywinny what a wonderful post and such a positive outcome - fingers crossed that splishsplash is turning a corner with George


----------



## kirstys 1 (28 October 2012)

Any news? x


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (1 November 2012)

I hope your boy is doing well OP,so good to read that he is now home, and all the best with your horsey also finnywinny


----------



## Splishsplash (19 November 2012)

I thought George's many well-wishers might like an update on how he is doing.  George came home 5 weeks ago yesterday and the bumpy ride has continued, unfortunately.

He tried to colic again on 22 October but my YO managed to get the vet to him before it really got going and they sorted him out with a big painkilling injection.  We had been trying to reintroduce hay again and after the almost-colic we gave his diet another serious re-think and decided to abandon the hay permanently.  We've been in constant contact with his normal vet, the vets who treated him at the hospital and 2 different nutritionists trying to get his diet sorted.  His guts after the operation are very sensitive so we've had to make changes incredibly slowly and unfortunately this means he has lost a phenomonal amount of weight now as we could only increase the quantities he was getting and introduce more calorific types of food very slowly and carefully.

You wouldn't know anything was wrong when he's got his rugs on.  However, if you take them off he looks absolutely awful, like something off an RSPCA poster, but is perky in himself so we're satisfied that we're not being unkind or cruel to him and that we should keep going.  One of the nutritionists advises the RSPCA etc on the care of emaciated, abuse horses so he's got the best possible team of advisers helping us, but to an extent we're in uncharted territory as most horses who had such a severe case of colic, let alone all the complications he's had, don't make it this far...everytime we talk to the nutriotionists and update the vets, the vets say they're scribbling down notes as it's educational for them!  

We have now managed to get him on to a substantial quantity of feed (although we still need to increase the quantity and introduce some different types of feed, all of which carries risks of serious problems) and we think he hasn't lost any more weight since last Monday.  It's still a waiting game and a case of keeping our fingers crossed.  His first operation was 8 weeks ago today so he has done so well to come this far, but he's still got a marathon ahead.  It's been such a rollercoaster!


----------



## Nicnac (19 November 2012)

Thanks for update - so glad that he's still battling (as are you!)  Was a bit worried with the no news despite not knowing you or George.

Fingers crossed for steady improvements x


----------



## angelish (19 November 2012)

also thanks for updating have been wondering how he was doing 
gosh he is such a fighter isn't he ,fingers crossed he keeps going in the right direction ,you must be absoloutely worn out


----------



## Willeeckers (19 November 2012)

Gosh what a journey, both behind you and before you. Fingers crossed he keeps steadily improving for you xx


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (19 November 2012)

Thank you for the update. It sounds like slow progress, but the fact he is still here is credit to him, you and the amazing team you have. Still keeping vibes coming  xx


----------



## Bills (19 November 2012)

Just read this whole thread and god what a nightmare you and George have been having. I have absolutely everything crossed for him and I hope his road to recovery becomes a little smoother and easier for you both. Sending massive hugs and millions of vibes, please keep us updated x


----------



## mulledwhine (19 November 2012)

He is a miracle , well done to yu both xxx


----------



## Bikerchickone (19 November 2012)

So glad he's still fighting with you, agree with Mulledwhine, you're both doing amazingly well. 

Thanks for the update and I hope he continues to improve  x


----------



## Munchkin (19 November 2012)

Was just wondering about George yesterday; thank you so much for the update!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (19 November 2012)

Thanks for the update SS, sounds like you and the vets are working so very hard to do all you can. I hope he continues to do well and settle and put back on some weight


----------



## Milanesa (20 November 2012)

Fab news thanks for the update.


----------



## Flummoxed (20 November 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to update us. I often wonder how George is doing. It is good to learn that he remains cheerful despite the difficulties. You are obviously doing a tremendous job and should be proud that what the vets are learning through George could also help other horses in the future.


----------



## wowzer22 (21 November 2012)

wow just read through the entire thread! what an amazing horse! George is a real fighter, so pleased to hear he's doing better!
Keep us all updated


----------



## reddie (21 November 2012)

Great news , thanks for the update.


----------



## Splishsplash (22 December 2012)

George has been home for nearly 10 weeks now and I thought his followers might like a Christmas update on how he's doing.  He has been putting weight on really well and now looks like just a thin horse with poor muscle rather than a charity poster.  I used to take a sharp intake of breath when I took his rugs off as he looked so awful, but this has stopped now !  We had to get a bigger sized belly band from the vet last week!

Unfortunately his stomach muscles haven't knitted back together properly (probably due to the infection he got in his incision site) and he developed a 20cm long hernia a few weeks back which was an upsetting blow as things had been going so well.  There is a possibility it could strangulate and kill more gut, which unfortunately would be the end, but the vet has tried to reassure me that hernias like his are usually a cosmetic problem and rarely cause a clinical problem.  We are putting the belly band on him when he is in the field and at night to try to stop the hernia getting any worse (usually the belly band would have come off completely at week 8), but the hernia doesn't hurt or bother him at all and it definitely upsets me more than it does him.  

His fat knee is STILL fat but not quite as bad as it has been now that he is going out in the field for longer periods.  He is not lame on it unless he tries to canter, which he shouldn't really be doing anyway, so we are just continuing to keep an eye on this for now.

In short, George is now retired, largely due to the hernia issue.  The vet did say that he might be able to cope with a potter of a hack at some point in the future but I have no desire to push him and I'm not that fussed about not being able to ride him.  I feel incredibly lucky to have had these extra 3 months with him and whilst the trauma has aged him and he is generally quite tatty round the edges now, he is happy, not in pain and has a good quality of life.  He gets to go out in the field and roll in the muddiest spot he can find, spends his days eating and has a shine back on his coat.  

I took these photos in the sunshine last weekend and, whether he has just one more day or many more years ahead of him, the whole nightmare was worth it to see him just being a horse agaiin!

Merry Christmas everyone from me and George.


----------



## Nicnac (22 December 2012)

Oh that's me made go all silly.  Wonderful news Splishsplash - George has given you the best Christmas present ever1 x


----------



## reddie (22 December 2012)

What a lovely update


----------



## kirstys 1 (22 December 2012)

Was thinking about the two of you the other day - thanks for the update!


----------



## hayinamanger (22 December 2012)

Brilliant news!  Merry Christmas to you and George


----------



## Bikerchickone (22 December 2012)

So lovely to see him out in the field being a muddy horse again, I'm really pleased for you both  

Merry Christmas


----------



## Keenjean (22 December 2012)

Such a lovely update and great to see gorgeous George in the field. Merry Christmas and I hope 2013 brings more positive developments for him and less stress for you!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (22 December 2012)

Yay! What an amazing boy! I'm so glad he's pulled through for Christmas  
I hope you have a wonderful Christmas with him, you deserve a well earned break xx


----------



## Dab (22 December 2012)

Wonderful update, so glad for you both


----------



## Bearsmum (22 December 2012)

What a lovely update, so glad he's doing well he looks very happy grazing away. Well done to you too.

JDx


----------



## mightymammoth (22 December 2012)

all choked up after reading that update, whet great news.


----------



## MrsMozart (22 December 2012)

Excellent update and pictures! 

So happy for you hunny


----------



## Fallenrose (22 December 2012)

Brilliant news! Xxx


----------



## angelish (22 December 2012)

aww well done you and george 
i was wondering how he was doing really pleased he made it 

there is a horse (15yr old) on my yard that went through colic surgery in nov last year and he has a massive hernia along his scar line ,his owner is erm  laid back about it and he has been jumping and everything and he has been fine ,he maybe shouldn't be doing that much work and i think they are very deffinatly pushing there luck but it hasn't done him any harm ,he was as you say tatty for  a while but he is now a picture of health and has his shine/sparkle back so george may well sparkle again in time


----------



## SuperNoodles (22 December 2012)

Aah I'm so pleased to read this update  Here's to a fab Christmas & a happy New Year to you & George xx


----------



## PippiPony (22 December 2012)

Wonderful news


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (22 December 2012)

What a lovely update. Merry Christmas to you and gorgeous George.


----------



## Splishsplash (2 May 2013)

I thought those of you who were originally following this thread might like an update on how George is getting on.  He has been home for 6 months now and we've had a few bumps in the road but for the most part he has been doing well.

When I last updated you all we were having big issues with George's weight.  He had lost a lot of weight because we were struggling to get his diet right (after his op he just can't tolerate hay and it makes him colic so we had to find alternatives and all increases in portion size or changes in diet had to be made so incredibly slowly) and he looked like a picture from a horse charity leaflet.  I was terrified that he wouldn't pick up and we would basically have watched him starve to death.  We had a great team of dieticians and vets on hand though and the good news is he really turned a corner and once the corner was turned he put the weight on again VERY quickly.  Horses that have had as much gut removed as he has often tend to stay very skinny and it's a real struggle to keep weight on them.  Turns out George doesn't like to play by the rules and is now fat.  To the point where we're talking to the dietician again about how to help him lose a little weight (but not too much) safely.  I think it's been a real learning curve for everyone, dietician and vets included, as there are very few horses who come home after being as sick as he has been and even fewer who then get tubby whilst not being able to eat a normal diet and having drastically less gut than nature intended.

His hernia on the operation site is huge and scary to look at but after talking to his surgical team we've decided not to do anything about it.  It seems that his stomach muscles along the whole length of his incision failed to knit together so the hernia is about 30cm long.  It doesn't bother him in the slightest (although it really bothers me) and to fix it would require another operation which may work or may cause him more problems.  The vets have said that such big hernias rarely cause a clinical problem (although there is the possibility it may strangulate which would unfortunately mean he needed to be PTS) and we've decided that he's been through enough so just to leave it be.

His knee still blows up huge every now and then...mostly after he's gone for too much of a run around in the field!  We haven't got to the bottom of what the problem is although it does seem to have happened during his second op.  He is sound on it 95% of the time and given that we made the decision to retire him we are leaving this be too.

The final curve ball that he's thrown at us is that he went massively itchy and scabby all over out of nowhere and then went bald where the scabs were  .  We haven't properly managed to get to the bottom of this one either.  The vet gave him steroids, took bloods and took some biopsies but we're not sure whether it's an allergy (if so, we don't know what do) or an auto-immune thing.  He's still quite itchy but the scabbiness has subsided and hair is starting to grow back on the bald patches...in a different colour to before which has us all mystified!

It's been a rollercoaster of a 6 months (7 if you include his time in horspital).  His kind of colic has the highest risk of recurrence, his hernia could strangulate, his diet could go pear shaped and he does now throw some totally random curveballs into the mix too, so he's definitely living on borrowed time.  However, I feel incredibly lucky to have had him for this extra time as his odds of leaving horspital alive were 25%.  He is spoilt rotten (I don't feel I can tell him off for anything now!) and is enjoying his retirement mooching around, eating too much and getting fussed.  Massive thanks have to go to my yardowner, the vet teams and dieticians who have made it possible.


----------



## PippiPony (2 May 2013)

He's certainly keeping you all on your toes then!
So please all is heading in generally the right direction & fingers crossed he continues the same way 
x


----------



## WandaMare (2 May 2013)

What a challenging time for you and George, so pleased to hear he's made such good progress. I really admire people's dedication to their animals, it takes so much thought, care and determination to bring them through something like that...I hope his recovery continues to go well and that you are both enjoying some spring sunshine, you certainly derserve it!!


----------



## hayinamanger (2 May 2013)

Thank you for the update, it's great to hear that he is doing well and is a happy boy.  You have had so much worry and it's still ongoing, I really admire your dedication and devotion to George and I wish you both a quiet and peaceful summer.


----------



## sophiebailey (2 May 2013)

Wow, I think you deserve a medal!! So glad George is happy xx


----------



## angelish (2 May 2013)

Splishsplash said:



			I thought those of you who were originally following this thread might like an update on how George is getting on.  He has been home for 6 months now and we've had a few bumps in the road but for the most part he has been doing well.

When I last updated you all we were having big issues with George's weight.  He had lost a lot of weight because we were struggling to get his diet right (after his op he just can't tolerate hay and it makes him colic so we had to find alternatives and all increases in portion size or changes in diet had to be made so incredibly slowly) and he looked like a picture from a horse charity leaflet.  I was terrified that he wouldn't pick up and we would basically have watched him starve to death.  We had a great team of dieticians and vets on hand though and the good news is he really turned a corner and once the corner was turned he put the weight on again VERY quickly.  Horses that have had as much gut removed as he has often tend to stay very skinny and it's a real struggle to keep weight on them.  Turns out George doesn't like to play by the rules and is now fat.  To the point where we're talking to the dietician again about how to help him lose a little weight (but not too much) safely.  I think it's been a real learning curve for everyone, dietician and vets included, as there are very few horses who come home after being as sick as he has been and even fewer who then get tubby whilst not being able to eat a normal diet and having drastically less gut than nature intended.

His hernia on the operation site is huge and scary to look at but after talking to his surgical team we've decided not to do anything about it.  It seems that his stomach muscles along the whole length of his incision failed to knit together so the hernia is about 30cm long.  It doesn't bother him in the slightest (although it really bothers me) and to fix it would require another operation which may work or may cause him more problems.  The vets have said that such big hernias rarely cause a clinical problem (although there is the possibility it may strangulate which would unfortunately mean he needed to be PTS) and we've decided that he's been through enough so just to leave it be.

His knee still blows up huge every now and then...mostly after he's gone for too much of a run around in the field!  We haven't got to the bottom of what the problem is although it does seem to have happened during his second op.  He is sound on it 95% of the time and given that we made the decision to retire him we are leaving this be too.

The final curve ball that he's thrown at us is that he went massively itchy and scabby all over out of nowhere and then went bald where the scabs were  .  We haven't properly managed to get to the bottom of this one either.  The vet gave him steroids, took bloods and took some biopsies but we're not sure whether it's an allergy (if so, we don't know what do) or an auto-immune thing.  He's still quite itchy but the scabbiness has subsided and hair is starting to grow back on the bald patches...in a different colour to before which has us all mystified!

It's been a rollercoaster of a 6 months (7 if you include his time in horspital).  His kind of colic has the highest risk of recurrence, his hernia could strangulate, his diet could go pear shaped and he does now throw some totally random curveballs into the mix too, so he's definitely living on borrowed time.  However, I feel incredibly lucky to have had him for this extra time as his odds of leaving horspital alive were 25%.  He is spoilt rotten (I don't feel I can tell him off for anything now!) and is enjoying his retirement mooching around, eating too much and getting fussed.  Massive thanks have to go to my yardowner, the vet teams and dieticians who have made it possible.
		
Click to expand...


aww ive gone all misty eyed and that doesn't happen often 
really pleased he is still doing well even if only its a chance to spoil him in his retirement , he sounds like a real battler , i really didn't think he'd make it out the hospital !
well done again and best wishes to you and george


----------



## Sheep (25 February 2014)

I often think of your horse, OP, how is he now?


----------



## Love (25 February 2014)

Just read the whole of your story and wow what a heart-wrencher it was! Would love an update on him too OP


----------



## Love (2 March 2014)

Just shamelessly bumping again incase OP sees. Desperate for an update!


----------



## putasocinit (2 March 2014)

You can get a belly belt which he will wear in the box just to support the stomach muscles until they have healed completely and got stronger. The vet can provide this, surprised they didnt.


----------



## Sheep (2 October 2015)

Just spotted splishsplash is online. How did things work out for the big lad?


----------



## Swida (24 February 2019)

amymay said:



			He looks amazing all things considered.
		
Click to expand...

Hi I know your post was a few years ago but can I ask where you got your horses belt from? Fingers crossed you are still on this forum. My horse has a hernia and I need to get him one of those. 

Thank you in advance x


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 February 2019)

I know this is an old thread but I have just read it all and made myself cry lol! What a rollercoaster of a story.


----------

